# 20 INCH TRIKES FOR SALE



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

$1000 o.b.o. for GATOR TWIST
$750 o.b.o. for SHOW CHROME
BOTH HAVE WON FIRST PLACE AT SHOWS AND GATOR TWIST HAS BEEN IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. BOTH HAVE CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY AND ALL NEW PARTS. 
IM NOT DESPERATE TO SELL BUT THE FIRST $1500 CASH TAKES BOTH. AND BELIEVE ME THERE IS MORE THAN THAT INVESTED.


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## StandiN_3_N805 (Apr 13, 2010)

U get the green bike from china man???


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: nice bikes


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 71MonteRidin'High_@Dec 24 2010, 01:09 AM~19409043
> *U get the green bike from china man???
> *


No my son and I built both trikes I didn't get either one from ChinaMan. The green one was in the magazine with my sons and myself .


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

gl on your sales homie.


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

nice trikes


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i know that you probly dont want to part that green one out, but if you decide you do hit me up on that gold bumper.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 6 2011, 02:18 PM~19521495
> *i know that you probly dont want to part that green one out, but if you decide you do hit me up on that gold bumper.
> *


I have a gold bumper if you want it


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 21 2010, 06:19 PM~19387929
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice gl


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jan 10 2011, 12:04 AM~19553524
> *nice gl
> *


thanks


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

do they ship whole or in parts?


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 10:58 PM~19656133
> *do they ship whole or in parts?
> *


Whole


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

goodluck on da sale,i seen dat magazine it came out in


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Jan 28 2011, 12:46 PM~19723037
> *goodluck on da sale,i seen dat magazine it came out in
> *


Thanks


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

is the chrome trike still for sale hit me up and let me know and what is the lowest u will go.


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Feb 7 2011, 03:41 PM~19810576
> *is the chrome trike still for sale hit me up and let me know and what is the lowest u will go.
> *


It's still for sale make me an offer


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

more pics of the chrome bike?


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 8 2011, 10:00 AM~19817609
> *more pics of the chrome bike?
> *


Ok I will post some :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Feb 10 2011, 05:22 AM~19834444
> *Ok I will post some  :biggrin:
> *


??

btw, is the chrome frame a schwinn?


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 14 2011, 02:39 PM~19868222
> *??
> 
> btw, is the chrome frame a schwinn?
> *


No


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

still got em?


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 6 2011, 05:39 PM~20029660
> *still got em?
> *


Yep make an offer


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 21 2010, 08:19 PM~19387929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JuicyJ_@Mar 7 2011, 10:52 PM~20039041
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

MAKE AN OFFER


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

maybe additional pics will help your sale :dunno:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 14 2011, 03:34 PM~20339986
> *maybe additional pics will help your sale  :dunno:
> *


I agree :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Would yu sell the gold steering wheel seperately.??


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

i love these bikes


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 19 2011, 09:59 PM~20378173
> *Would yu sell the gold steering wheel seperately.??
> *


It depends on the offer you make .


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 19 2011, 11:18 PM~20378726
> *i love these bikes
> *


Thanks


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Apr 20 2011, 11:39 PM~20386900
> *It depends on the offer you make .
> *


Can yu pm me a price.??


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 21 2011, 07:26 AM~20387936
> *Can yu pm me a price.??
> *


no


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

how much for one of them fan wheel rims?


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Apr 28 2011, 11:45 AM~20440144
> *how much for one of them fan wheel rims?
> *


Sorry not parting out the trikes


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Dec 21 2010, 06:19 PM~19387929
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

JP MAJESTICS said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Still for sale


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Make an offer


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Pm Ur number carnal......


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

dreamer1 said:


> Pm Ur number carnal......


PM sent....


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BENIDICT ARNOLD (Sep 25, 2012)

are these trikes still for sale?


----------

